# traveling with tort in plane cabin



## Jessicap

Has anyone traveled with a tortoise? Hubby is in Arizona and there is a tort I would love to get but after looking on regulations wondering if he would be allowed to bring it on the plane. Just wondering if anyone has experience with this.


----------



## Laura

It varies greatly by airline... some are really strict and others dont even care...


----------



## dmmj

Honestly I would be more worried about getting it past the TSA some airlines have strict policies on animals and some don't a phone call couldn't hurt but make sure you talk to a higher up, the lower levels either don't know or will just make something up and let you deal with it later.


----------



## Jessicap

Thanks, I have an email into the phoenix airport, thought it would be quicker than trying to get ahold of a live person. I will also try the airline. 

Would be really nice if I could just have my hubby bring it with him. I hate having one shipped, plus I could get it now instead of waiting till SPRING!


----------



## coreyc

dmmj said:


> Honestly I would be more worried about getting it past the TSA some airlines have strict policies on animals and some don't a phone call couldn't hurt but make sure you talk to a higher up, the lower levels either don't know or will just make something up and let you deal with it later.



That would make a good movie Tortoises on a Plane coming to a theater near you


----------



## dmmj

coreyc said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I would be more worried about getting it past the TSA some airlines have strict policies on animals and some don't a phone call couldn't hurt but make sure you talk to a higher up, the lower levels either don't know or will just make something up and let you deal with it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would make a good movie Tortoises on a Plane coming to a theater near you
Click to expand...

It would have to star samuel L jackson though.


----------



## egyptiandan

I don't think any airline will let you bring a tortoise with you on the plane. You can though ship the tortoise on the plane. I know Delta will let you ship like that (they call it Delta Dash). There is one other airline that will let you ship that way and I think it might be Southwest. It rides on the plane in a box and only takes the time it takes for a flight to your area from where it is. I would call and ask about this. 

Danny


----------



## Jessicap

egyptiandan said:


> I don't think any airline will let you bring a tortoise with you on the plane. You can though ship the tortoise on the plane. I know Delta will let you ship like that (they call it Delta Dash). There is one other airline that will let you ship that way and I think it might be Southwest. It rides on the plane in a box and only takes the time it takes for a flight to your area from where it is. I would call and ask about this.
> 
> Danny



I will. I was just worried about it being too cold for it that way. If my husband could carry it with him he could make sure it was always warm. So you feel if they do allow to shop that way it would be okay for the tortoise? I live in Wisconsin and the plane may need to change in Minnesota. We are having highs of 20 degrees.


----------



## Az tortoise compound

With Delta the animal basically ships like a passenger. You buy it a ticket and it's in a heated area. Not really heated like your house but not frigid either. We have never had any issues with them and have shipped many animals.
Packaged properly your new friend will be A-OK


----------



## dmmj

Can you buy them a first class ticket?


----------



## Becki

I was able to fly with my mynah bird on my lap on a delta flight. I think the only things they don't allow are tarantulas and monkeys. At the security gate they wanted me to take him out of his carrier so they could inspect it and I said "nope, get a flashlight and look with that" and they did! Haha! Just make sure the carrier will fit under the seat for take-off and landing.


----------



## Jessicap

called delta dash and let them know I was looking at purchasing a little tortoise - about 2". She said if it was that small we could take it on the plan. Stated we needed to call the ticket area and let them know. Hopefully I can now talk my hubby into carrying it with him  Wish me luck!!! I am hoping to get a little greek from Keith


----------



## Torty Mom

Yea! I hope it all works out for you! It's so much fun getting a new tortie!! Sending wishes your way!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## PeanutbuttER

My dad flew with a full-grown peregrine/gyrfalcon once. He just had to have 2 seats, his and the seat next to him. 

But then again he works for the airlines, so maybe he was able to bend some rules. I don't know.


----------



## Jessicap

Okay - called the number Delta Dash gave me to confirm tortoise riding in cabin with my husband, they said under no circumstances do they allow reptiles in the cabin  Gave two options, to travel in cargo or to have shipped with mail company. This stinks! I would be so afraid they would LOSE her in cargo and it still gets cold in there. It is not looking good. Looks like I may have to wait. (I HATE WAITING)


----------



## coreyc

Why can' you have next day aired from fedex or ups


----------



## Jessicap

coreyc said:


> Why can' you have next day aired from fedex or ups



It is only a possible HIGH of 20 here. Afraid of what would happen and feel it would not be healthy for the tort. What if it gets lOST? 

Anyone driving from Arizona to Wisconsin... lol


----------



## coreyc

Jessicap said:


> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can' you have next day aired from fedex or ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is only a possible HIGH of 20 here. Afraid of what would happen and feel it would not be healthy for the tort. What if it gets lOST?
> 
> Anyone driving from Arizona to Wisconsin... lol
Click to expand...


There was a thread on shipping in cold weather before a few shippers said it is not a problem they put heat packs in to keep they warm as far as getting lost I would not worry about that I four tort's flown across the country from California to Massachusetts with out a problem no that's not true they never rang the bell left them sitting on my step


----------



## Jessicap

coreyc said:


> Jessicap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can' you have next day aired from fedex or ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is only a possible HIGH of 20 here. Afraid of what would happen and feel it would not be healthy for the tort. What if it gets lOST?
> 
> Anyone driving from Arizona to Wisconsin... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a thread on shipping in cold weather before a few shippers said it is not a problem they put heat packs in to keep they warm as far as getting lost I would not worry about that I four tort's flown across the country from California to Massachusetts with out a problem no that's not true they never rang the bell left them sitting on my step
Click to expand...


The package said live animal and they just left it sit on your step? See that is what scares me! Some people are just dumb - they don't think what could happen. A friend of mine bought some chicks once. He had to go to a near by post office to pick them up and when he got there found they were left out on the loading dock.


----------



## coreyc

Jessicap said:


> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessicap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can' you have next day aired from fedex or ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is only a possible HIGH of 20 here. Afraid of what would happen and feel it would not be healthy for the tort. What if it gets lOST?
> 
> Anyone driving from Arizona to Wisconsin... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a thread on shipping in cold weather before a few shippers said it is not a problem they put heat packs in to keep they warm as far as getting lost I would not worry about that I four tort's flown across the country from California to Massachusetts with out a problem no that's not true they never rang the bell left them sitting on my step
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The package said live animal and they just left it sit on your step? See that is what scares me! Some people are just dumb - they don't think what could happen. A friend of mine bought some chicks once. He had to go to a near by post office to pick them up and when he got there found they were left out on the loading dock.
Click to expand...

 yep it happen three times the first my wife was home it was a surprise for her birthday it was suppose to be there by 11 so I called her at 10:45 because she had not called me told her to see if there was a package outside there was the second an third time I was home watched the guy from my window leave it near my door the forth I was in the driveway an was handed the box


----------



## Tom

No airline will knowingly let you fly a live animal in the cabin, with the exception of tiny little dogs. I expect that to end soon as just recently some dumba** just let one out and it bit a passenger and a stewardess. You are NOT supposed to remove them from their carrier at any time. To the person who did this: Thanks a lot, DUMBA**!

I don't think TSA would allow a live animal into the "sterile" secure terminal area either.

Its really a bummer, but I'm soooo glad that our all-powerful and omnipotent government and airline bean-counters have taken it upon themselves to protect us from the deadly scourge of baby chelonians on an airplane.

BTW, I don't like shipping either, but 99.9% of the time it goes just fine if they are properly packed.


----------



## Jessicap

Thanks, it is looking like I will wait until spring and hope that Keith has some cute little ones available. If the low got down to 40 at least I feel they would be able to survive unlike the 10 below we get now! I will make sure to get a tracking number and track them all the way! It is just a bummer, would have been nice to be able to spend the time with her during the loooonnngggg winter :shy: I still have my RF but he just doesn't like coming out much. If I don't go check at 6am I miss him and he is in his hide pretty much the rest of the day.


----------



## harris

Personally I would avoid the shipping at this time. Not for mistrust of the vendor, but it's the holiday season and the chances are greater that your little guy could get hung up somewhere in transit. Tell your hubby if he REALLY loves you he'll rent a car and drive the little fellar home to you.


----------



## tobibaby

Jessicap said:


> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can' you have next day aired from fedex or ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is only a possible HIGH of 20 here. Afraid of what would happen and feel it would not be healthy for the tort. What if it gets lOST?
> 
> Anyone driving from Arizona to Wisconsin... lol
Click to expand...


i will be driving from cali to wisconsin in the summer but it looks like u will get him b4 then . which part of wisconsin do u live? i will be going to Superior.. good luck w/ the cold i hear its freezing right now.


----------



## Jessicap

harris said:


> Personally I would avoid the shipping at this time. Not for mistrust of the vendor, but it's the holiday season and the chances are greater that your little guy could get hung up somewhere in transit. Tell your hubby if he REALLY loves you he'll rent a car and drive the little fellar home to you.



lol... I like your idea, but I am not sure he loves me that much lol... 



tobibaby said:


> Jessicap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can' you have next day aired from fedex or ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is only a possible HIGH of 20 here. Afraid of what would happen and feel it would not be healthy for the tort. What if it gets lOST?
> 
> Anyone driving from Arizona to Wisconsin... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i will be driving from cali to wisconsin in the summer but it looks like u will get him b4 then . which part of wisconsin do u live? i will be going to Superior.. good luck w/ the cold i hear its freezing right now.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I hope to be able to have her shipped in March. I live near Green Bay. And yes it has been very cold here. I am sure I will be going to U.P. this winter. We always go up there snowmobiling with a group. They call it the Trasher ride. Do you have family up there or just going for fun :0)


----------



## oscar

checked into flying two red foots from Phoenix to Chicago 2 years ago. Unfortunately could not bring them on board. by the time I would have purchased ticket for them and risk involved I decided it was to expensive and risky. While most people love tortoises and probably wouldn"t mind having a tortoise in a box on board it would be different when one wanted to bring a boa or python on board, so I was told by the airline.


----------



## tobibaby

Jessicap said:


> harris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I would avoid the shipping at this time. Not for mistrust of the vendor, but it's the holiday season and the chances are greater that your little guy could get hung up somewhere in transit. Tell your hubby if he REALLY loves you he'll rent a car and drive the little fellar home to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... I like your idea, but I am not sure he loves me that much lol...
> 
> 
> 
> tobibaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessicap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can' you have next day aired from fedex or ups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is only a possible HIGH of 20 here. Afraid of what would happen and feel it would not be healthy for the tort. What if it gets lOST?
> 
> Anyone driving from Arizona to Wisconsin... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i will be driving from cali to wisconsin in the summer but it looks like u will get him b4 then . which part of wisconsin do u live? i will be going to Superior.. good luck w/ the cold i hear its freezing right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I hope to be able to have her shipped in March. I live near Green Bay. And yes it has been very cold here. I am sure I will be going to U.P. this winter. We always go up there snowmobiling with a group. They call it the Trasher ride. Do you have family up there or just going for fun :0)
Click to expand...




my best good friend moved back to Wisconsin about 6 yrs ago, she was born and raised there, she comes twice a year since her hubsand's family lives here.. she is going to buy a new car here and drive back so i get to drive back w/ her while her husband flies earlier for work. we did this about 5 yrs ago w/ her 3 little boys and it was one of the best experiences i had.. to see the different states was really interesting.. so im looking forward to that again


----------



## Jessicap

tobibaby said:


> Jessicap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I would avoid the shipping at this time. Not for mistrust of the vendor, but it's the holiday season and the chances are greater that your little guy could get hung up somewhere in transit. Tell your hubby if he REALLY loves you he'll rent a car and drive the little fellar home to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... I like your idea, but I am not sure he loves me that much lol...
> 
> 
> 
> tobibaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessicap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can' you have next day aired from fedex or ups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is only a possible HIGH of 20 here. Afraid of what would happen and feel it would not be healthy for the tort. What if it gets lOST?
> 
> Anyone driving from Arizona to Wisconsin... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i will be driving from cali to wisconsin in the summer but it looks like u will get him b4 then . which part of wisconsin do u live? i will be going to Superior.. good luck w/ the cold i hear its freezing right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I hope to be able to have her shipped in March. I live near Green Bay. And yes it has been very cold here. I am sure I will be going to U.P. this winter. We always go up there snowmobiling with a group. They call it the Trasher ride. Do you have family up there or just going for fun :0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my best good friend moved back to Wisconsin about 6 yrs ago, she was born and raised there, she comes twice a year since her hubsand's family lives here.. she is going to buy a new car here and drive back so i get to drive back w/ her while her husband flies earlier for work. we did this about 5 yrs ago w/ her 3 little boys and it was one of the best experiences i had.. to see the different states was really interesting.. so im looking forward to that again
Click to expand...



Sounds like a great time! I bet it is a beautiful drive.


----------



## tobibaby

k i just heard on the news last night that you can bring your pet on the plane as long as u dont take them out.. to a certain weight, and pretty sure a baby tort would be in the weight limit.. if you can take cats or dogs on board which i have been next to one, you should be able to bring a tort on board, i think we should petition this thing lol. torties r quieter.


----------



## Jessicap

tobibaby said:


> k i just heard on the news last night that you can bring your pet on the plane as long as u dont take them out.. to a certain weight, and pretty sure a baby tort would be in the weight limit.. if you can take cats or dogs on board which i have been next to one, you should be able to bring a tort on board, i think we should petition this thing lol. torties r quieter.



I totally agree! I can see the snake and lizard thing, but a turtle/tort? I think there should be an exception to the reptile rule. As long as it is in a closed container and not allowed out. Dogs and cats could be allergy risks for other passengers. Most would not even know a tort was on board


----------



## tobibaby

EXACTLY allergies.. cats kill me literaly.. i cant be around them for more than 5 min. my face swells up, cant breath, and sneeze like there is no tomorrow.. i can tell if there is a cat in a house cuz automaticaly my throat starts itching.. lets start a petition, i would sign..


----------



## laura808

My flute teacher told me that when her family had to move to Hawaii from Cali, she was told at the check in that she could not bring her sons beloved box turtle, Oscar on the plane. So she went to the airport bathroom and put him under her trench coat and breezed on by through security! She said that she did three about 3 times, even after 9-11. CRAZY!!!!


----------



## PeanutbuttER

PeanutbuttER said:


> My dad flew with a full-grown peregrine/gyrfalcon once. He just had to have 2 seats, his and the seat next to him.
> 
> But then again he works for the airlines, so maybe he was able to bend some rules. I don't know.



Update** 

I had my facts wrong. He did not fly with that bird on the seat next to him. I seem to have made that memory up. What he did do what fly with it down below as cargo for the flight (flight took probably 30 - 45 minutes is all). Just wanted to set the facts straight.


----------

